# P229 SAS Gen 2 with Tac Rail?



## midlifecrisis (Jul 16, 2011)

I've narrowed my search down to either the P229 Enhanced Elite or SAS Gen 2 both in 40 caliber. Today I looked at guns at Buds and I saw them selling a P229 SAS Gen 2 with a Tac Rail for $863. Since they give the Sig model # as E29-40-SAS2B I assume it's not a rail but I want to make sure before giving them my money. I called their CS and the guy there said that as far as he could tell it did have a rail. I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Got a link to the gun @ Budswebsite? As far as I know, the SAS models do not have rails.


----------



## midlifecrisis (Jul 16, 2011)

VAMarine- Here's the link...

Sig Sauer Black 12 + 1 Round 40 S&W Generation 2 w/Tac Rail/ SHIPS FREE


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

the link didn't work but I found the item. Could be that the item was a special run/order etc. I'd make damn sure that the sales person had that item in his hand and that in the event that the gun is not as described that they would take it back.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

no rail, guaranteed, i have one.


----------



## midlifecrisis (Jul 16, 2011)

bearone2 said:


> no rail, guaranteed, i have one.


Thanks everyone for your help. Buds said that the gun didn't have a rail (the picture was a stock picture) so I bought it NIB. A few days later it came. I felt like my first date when I saw her...no rail and smooth and sassy. I've put around 600 rounds since then and it is absolutely perfect.


----------

